# bubbles and floetrol



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Could be the Floetrol, could be the roller sleeve
Wainscoting looks better brushed out anyway, so....


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

I've only gotten the bubbles you describe when using very old latex paints. See if Sherwin Williams can give you any idea of how long the paint you bought had been sitting on the shelf.

Floetrol, if anything, would act to minimize that problem. By thinning the paint with Floetrol, you increase it's drying time. That allows the bubbles to float to the surface and burst before the paint is too stiff to self level the resulting crater.


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

ProClassic is a pretty thick paint designed pretty much exclusively for trim. It may not be designed to be rolled. I'd just brush it (instead of rolling) and be done with it. Use a large brush to help it go faster; a 4" would do the trick nicely.

USEFUL PROCLASSIC TIP: Brush once, back brush once or twice, and leave it alone until it's time to put on the next coat. Any efforts to "thicken up" "thin spots" will result in a gloppy mess; and the "thin spots" disappear as the paint dries. (It's almost as if it gets more opaque as it dries out.)

SirWired


----------



## 7echo (Aug 24, 2008)

Well, since it was gloss maybe it had been around awhile, but this store seems busy so...?
Anyway, I ended up using the roller to get the paint on the surface, then brushed it out. Had to use the brush to get in the beads anyway. Leveled out and looks nice. 
Even with the floetrol it seemed to set up fast and if I worked it too much it definitely got gloppy. 
Makes me appreciate real painters!

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes, it is a real PITA to work with if you aren't used to it, but I have found the finished result to be well worth it. (It also works great on shelves, which are not suited to paint at all.) The trick to quality results is to not worry about brush marks during your fast-as-you-can coating process. As long as you don't mess with it after it sets up (which, yes, isn't very long), the brush marks level out as the paint dries.

SirWired


----------



## Tommy Boy (Oct 29, 2008)

Use Latex Extender with Pro Classic. It works better than floetrol for this type of application and is cheaper too.


----------

